# Engine just finished



## Bogstandard (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi MEM's (Model Engine Machinists),
Here is my own design engine that I have just finished, this is the final vid.

http://www.youtube.com/v/gTuET23TkaI

Built this and wrote up the whole article on another site in just over 2months (that included designing as I went along). I built two in parallel, this one is the basic version, the other will eventually be finished with a load of cosmetic changes to make it look a lot better.

To keep me off the streets I started an elbow engine on thursday, hope to have it finished in a couple of days.
I would have posted a load of pics for you to look at but because of the long winded and roundabout way you are doing it on this site by not being able to post pics direct, I decided against it.

John

Edited by tattoomike so the video plays in the post window


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats a work of art, I am very impressed. 

WOW!


----------



## 1Kenny (Jul 22, 2007)

Another WOW.


----------



## rake60 (Jul 22, 2007)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 22, 2007)

If anyone is interested in building, no plans as yet but a full write up designed for beginners to model engineering, with at least a medium sized lathe and a vertical slide or miller. Only rough sketches but anything that isn't obvious is described how to do it, with the easy way of doing it. You wouldn't believe how easy eccentrics really are if broken down into stages. The crankshaft is made from 13 easily made parts, and assembles into a fully operational crank.
It is a bit long winded in the beginning, explaining basic tooling required and the safety aspect of model engineering, plus a few people giving their two pence (or five cents) worth.
I reckon this engine could easily be built in two to three weeks if you put your mind to it.
It cost me including all the stainless fasteners and silver steel (drill rod), because I use mainly bits from the scrapyard, less than £20 or about $40 to make each engine. If you had to buy the material from a supplier maybe £45-£50 or $90-$100. 
The only problem for our American friends is that it is all in metric, but no silly decimal places, I designed it to the nearest 0.5mm.
The write up is on here

http://www.paddleducks.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2872&start=0

Think you can't do it, well I did and I only have one good arm, the left one, and I'm right handed. So if I can, you could easily achieve this.

John


----------

